# Tying area and a few jigs!



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 1, 2010)

Got a chance to clean up and organize the tying area today. Had to find space for the new toaster oven my wife got me for Christmas (much easier to paint up and cure the jig heads now). Also needed to clean up all the clutter... here are a few pics:

Completely clean desk area .. hasn't been this way in a while.







Here is the new toaster oven:






Got all my stuff organized in the storage containers and on the wall:










Here are some of the jigs I have been tying for some gill and crappie jig swaps:

Christmas Themed 1/100 for bluegill jig swap:









1/100 dragonflies:









1/16 minnow jigs for a crappie swap:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice work! =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 1, 2010)

pretty nice setup


----------



## Doug (Jan 1, 2010)

Great job on getting the area nice and clean for the new year. Also, really nice work on the jigs you have tied.

Doug


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW - they look great


If you are ever around my way can you please organize my tackle area? So far I managed to throw the 100's of boxes and bags in one side of the garage.


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 2, 2010)

Awww, that's just too clean and neat! We want to see photos from next year now to compare!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 2, 2010)

Sweet looking jigs my friend \/


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice tying area, Joe, and great work on the jigs! 8)


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks great, do you need some more of them roundhead jigs? I got a ton of crappie lead... I wont ever use them for anything.. I need to get me a pegboard on the wall soon...


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice looking flies Joe!!


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice looking flies! Seeing that toaster oven reminds me of when I stole my wife's hair dryer to set the paint when applying scales to lures...I've never given that back, now that I think about it...

Matt


----------



## ominousone (Jan 12, 2010)

The only problem I see is that your toaster is right side up. Flipping your toaster upside down lets the jigs hang better from the grate that is supposed to hold toast.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 12, 2010)

=D> =D> Great work as usual Joe =D> =D>


----------

